# Performance Camshafts



## kutzkams (May 10, 2011)

Hello, I'm gauging interest if there's people interested in camshafts for the cruze?

We're a new company that's focusing on just camshafts and valve train components. We're trying to break into the market and would like to see if anyone would purchase camshafts for the cruze.

I'd like to thank the administrators allowing us to post this interest thread.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Make me a cam that will get me 50mpgs at 75mph


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

i'd be interested. ^^ are we talking just 1.4T engines or 1.8L too? both? give us some more information as to rather what engine you're specifying. Do you have any demo cars that have your product installed? Dyno? For your very first post with such little information, you're advertisement seems a bit weak. Please give us more information. 
Subscribed though nonetheless.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

In 3 years or 100,000 miles i will be interested.  Give us more information though, and keep us posted.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...which market?

• high *perfomance* camshaft

• high *economy* camshaft


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...which market?
> 
> • high *perfomance* camshaft
> 
> • high *economy* camshaft


I think the title of this thread answers this.

I hate to knock any aftermarket support but i don’t think its a good time for anything other than simple bolt ons. This car is just too new and it isn't a performance platform to begin with.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I think the title of this thread answers this.
> 
> I hate to knock any aftermarket support but i don’t think its a good time for anything other than simple bolt ons. This car is just too new and it isn't a performance platform to begin with.


I agree


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

that is way beyond what i would do to this car.......plus i wouldnt know how to do it anyway!!!!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I would imagine that *if* these got made then it would be in the best interest of the customer and supporting company to get with the Vince and VTuner on creating base maps together or maybe be sold as a packaged deal. From there it would be on the customer to get a street tune via e-mail, or take it to a shop.


----------



## kutzkams (May 10, 2011)

I just wanted to know if there was a customer-base for camshafts. It doesn't seem like much people are interested.

I'd pick the most popular engine for the cruze first, be it the 1.4 or 1.8L Turbo. Which is the most popular?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ 1.4L Turbo. GMs 4 cylinder N/A motors have never really been contenders. 2 cents.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Would they be steel or cast iron?


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

regardless of the popularity in engine size, you might want to perhaps make a camshaft and have a demo car, do a DYNO then bring some figures. We kinda need something, some sort of evidence you can provide that your product will be good regardless of performance or good for economy. You also have to take into play the tuning and all that. So to install camshafts and to run it properly its going to cost some serious dough. Its not a bolt on kit where you just slap it on and the customer just leaves. I'm interested in your product, but your company has nothing to go on.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ 1.4L Turbo. GMs 4 cylinder N/A motors have never really been contenders. 2 cents.


Don't forget about the Quad 4 motors, 190 hp n/a back in 1990....


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

You are right for it's time it was a beast they just seemed to hate life after 100K miles 

But that coil housing design was crap IMO.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> You are right for it's time it was a beast they just seemed to hate life after 100K miles


They couldn't stray too far from their domestic roots...


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i dont know of that many people around here that would want performance camshafts. but i will tel you the LSx motors have a huge following for camshafts.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

I would definitely be interested in performance camshafts for my Cruze.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

personally, i love turbo'd cars. had a field day with a boosted race car.

butin all actuallity, cost/gain - any downside isnt worth it in the long run. even if its worth 20 crank hp, we are where?

i didnt buy this car to go 12's. 

i bought this car to save money in the long run, so later i can build another car capable of running 8s. 

its cool that you are wanting to support the aftmkt.
but that drastic of a change (meaning cams) require a tune. so factor the cost of the cams, cost of the tuning platform, and time to engineer a tune, i think that will far outweigh the gain. and if it is, i most certainly think it will decrease the mpg. 

im just playing devils advocate. 

im not against hotrodding a car, i just dont see the point of getting what may be a minimal gain. unless you like your car to lope.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and, *that* readers is *why* I asked about an interest in an *economy* camshaft.


----------



## jhill98 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd be very interested in a performance camshafts. I bought the ECO for the manual + turbocharger, not for the mileage specifically.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jhill98 said:


> ...I bought the ECO for the manual + turbocharger, not for the mileage specifically.


...ah,ha! An _honest_ "racer" looking for a light-bodied, performance "capable" vehicle.


----------



## turbo6sp (May 10, 2011)

jhill98 said:


> I'd be very interested in a performance camshafts. I bought the ECO for the manual + turbocharger, not for the mileage specifically.


Looks like me and you think very alike. I don't see why we can't have good mpgs and be fun to drive.


----------



## jhill98 (Nov 23, 2010)

Depending on where the major portion of the intake back-pressure is built up. More lift and duration may give more flow so perhaps more power less pressure. I am interested in that little bump to in the intake manifold also, i think it is there for turbulence and tumble for good mixture motion (fuel economy), but not sure it really does a whole lot of good on the top end where flow is king.


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

i really dont see how you could build a much better economy camshaft than what is in it. You already have basically no valve overlap due to the turbo... I highly doubt there is any substantial room for improvement that wouldnt make the car a complete turd.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

So I know I am way late in this conversation, but is there going to be anything happening with this, I have the 1.8L, and I know my car is in the shop, but I would not mind maybe squeezing a little extra "safe" power out of my motor. I mean I know I could go with a turbo, and I would probably do something like custom fit a 1.4L Turbo on to my 1.8 and get it tuned, but to be honest I would like to see how much safe power I could get out of my N/A while still getting good MPG's. I mean if Honda can take a B18C and make good power and still get in the 30's MPG range, why cant a Chevy 1.8L?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is where systems (valvetronic, VVTL-i, VTEC, and multi-air) with variable valve lift and duration are great.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

turbo6sp said:


> Looks like me and you think very alike. I don't see why we can't have good mpgs and be fun to drive.


Same here I love this little car cant wait for time trials and autocross event to start up here in texas I habe nine events to go too

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I am the same way, not looking for a race car, but would like to pull some more power out of this little car.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## joe0121 (Jul 17, 2012)

iKermit said:


> In 3 years or 100,000 miles i will be interested.  Give us more information though, and keep us posted.


LMAO same boat here. Bolt ons till the warranty goes out than it's cam/header time.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

The 1.4 and a gsr, you are comparing apples and Lima beans..... The gsr has 2 cam profiles. I really don't even care to lift my hood anymore, and don't even know if here is variable valve timing on our cars. If there isn't, you can't compare the Honda b to this engine.......just sayin. 


Sent from my iPod touch using AG Free


----------



## devzorg (Jul 29, 2012)

*Cam-s*

So what about camshafts ?
Our Russian enthusiast have developed 3 types of cams: for lower RPM increase perfomance, for higher and universal for all range of RPM.
I want to know how do matters stand at abroad.
So can anybody give me specifications for developed camshaft?
But dyno test graphs is prefer and i will compare with our cams (i am not an engineer) and will order cams for test.


----------



## Trybus (Sep 4, 2012)

I had performance cams made for my 1.4T cruze


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Trybus said:


> I had performance cams made for my 1.4T cruze


And? Lol, what were rhe gains?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Trybus said:


> I had performance cams made for my 1.4T cruze


How can you make a post like this and not include any pics, videos or dyno charts....seriously Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Trybus said:


> I had performance cams made for my 1.4T cruze


Suspenseful are we?

Post results, post pics, vids, blood samples everything you got son.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

You will achieve more by adjusting the current cam phasing if you can program it.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> How can you make a post like this and not include any pics, videos or dyno charts....seriously Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


QFT lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So how much did you spend and pics please or it didn't happen.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

This thread is full of fail.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

scott allen said:


> This thread is full of *fail*.


Is *that* what they _*dump*_ in Outhouses these days (wink,wink)?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

It was probably a 1.4l in an old chevette. LOL


----------



## sprinto7 (Oct 20, 2011)

kutzkams said:


> Hello, I'm gauging interest if there's people interested in camshafts for the cruze?
> 
> We're a new company that's focusing on just camshafts and valve train components. We're trying to break into the market and would like to see if anyone would purchase camshafts for the cruze.
> 
> I'd like to thank the administrators allowing us to post this interest thread.


I know this is an old thread, but can we awake it up? YES, I'm interested in perfromance cams and valve springs. I have a 2012 1.4 Turbo Cruze engine in ame 1420 pound Jeep autocross vehicle.
1st we need to be able to raise the RPM limit above the valve float range. We have run the 1.4 at 7500 for very short bursts (it autocross) but would be very interested in vlve springs that would let it turn 8500 without float. If thats doable, then cams that would increase air flow all across the RPM range would be great too.








I got a little close to that cone. This was it's first event, took two more evnets to get it running better. Now runs well with stock turbo and Trifecta tune.
Can always use more.
Del Long


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

If my memory serves me right I believe Vermont tuning is offering stiffer valve springs now, or working on them


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm going to be very hesitant to void the warranty on my '13 1.4/M6 unless my income improves a lot before it expires otherwise, but if I get a burr under my saddle - or wind up being able to afford a second Cruze some day (*dreams of Fast & Furious-esque shop*) I'd like to be able to build my car further than just a CAI, tune, and aftermarket wheels which, in a nutshell, seems to be the extent of the aftermarket for it at present. Maybe the Cruze doesn't lend itself to being modified into a "tuner" as much as many other models, but even being a truck/Jeep/muscle car enthusiast (and being generally skeptical of anything unibody, FWD, McPherson strut, etc., etc.) I see this car as more sturdy and worthwhile than its predecessors and some of the current competition and would like to have the hard parts available to _really _make it scream.


----------



## CorvensComet (Nov 4, 2015)

There are performance camshafts currently available at a site called webcams here is the link http://www.webcamshafts.com/mobile/automobile/chevrolet/install_data/tc_002717_065660.html
They don't have any gains posted but they have all specification numbers on the camshaft I think this paired with vtuners improved valve springs and some 42 pound or 50 pound injectors would make a deadly improvement for horse power


----------



## eddiemonaco (Oct 5, 2019)

kutzkams said:


> Hello, I'm gauging interest if there's people interested in camshafts for the cruze?
> 
> We're a new company that's focusing on just camshafts and valve train components. We're trying to break into the market and would like to see if anyone would purchase camshafts for the cruze.
> 
> I'd like to thank the administrators allowing us to post this interest thread.


 I race in spca 2013 cruze 1.4 and I need more power I would love, no body makes not for cruze 1.4 that would be a great thing. from cams to computer set up the motor can take the power no more then 300hp.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiemonaco said:


> I race in spca 2013 cruze 1.4 and I need more power I would love, no body makes not for cruze 1.4 that would be a great thing. from cams to computer set up the motor can take the power no more then 300hp.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## eddiemonaco (Oct 5, 2019)

kutzkams said:


> Hello, I'm gauging interest if there's people interested in camshafts for the cruze?
> 
> We're a new company that's focusing on just camshafts and valve train components. We're trying to break into the market and would like to see if anyone would purchase camshafts for the cruze.
> 
> I'd like to thank the administrators allowing us to post this interest thread.


where is your website and what kind of cams you are proposing , everybody is looking for performance cams. I would buy if you make.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

This post is from 2011... that horse got put down a long time ago!


----------



## Garett21 (Nov 24, 2020)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> It was probably a 1.4l in an old chevette. LOL


Can anyone tell me if I got a shot to be a stock Ford mustang.


----------



## Garett21 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Garett21 (Nov 24, 2020)

My friend asked me to erase her and her stock mustang 5 speed I was just wondering if I'll get put to shame. I don't think so but I don't know


----------

